

Dropcam: Another fire-and-forget camera system - gduffy
http://www.crunchgear.com/2009/10/20/dropcam-another-fire-and-forget-camera-system/

======
gduffy
Hey guys, in order to make this post more hacker-ish, I'm going to answer any
technical questions I can here. I used to be the Principal Engineer at Xobni,
so while I'm not a YC alum I've been around these parts for a little while :)

~~~
grourk
What kind of video encoding software is on the device? Is it open source like
ffmpeg (sans GPL components)?

~~~
gduffy
No, it's not open source. We use a custom H.264 encoder.

------
unwind
Scary that it's a subscription-based service. I was expecting a stand-alone IP
webcam, like those from Axis. This seems to be something else.

~~~
gduffy
We take data privacy very seriously. The online service component is the key
to customer adoption of network cameras, because it is the only way for a non-
technical user to have a camera up and running in less than 30 seconds.

